# Injuried on the Course



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

Has anyone ever got injuried on the golf course? I know people year talk about getting hit by a golf ball, but never got hit myself. I pulled some muscles in my leg for walking to much. That's about it.


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

I ahvnt been hit myself but my cousin once was, it was hilarious.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

Golf is a rather light risk sport. I haven't gotten injured at all playing golf. Not even a scratch. Okay, I did scrape my leg on a rock, but that wasn't even on the actual course


----------



## StAndrew (Apr 5, 2006)

I got hit in the knee by a golf ball gone astray. I still can't figure out how it hit me there, but I guess I'm glad it didn't bonk me on the head. It hurt like heck and did a real number on my kneecap. Had a limp for a couple of weeks but luckily no permanent damage.

I've also gotten quite wet playing golf, but that was my own stupidity for not being able to hit out of the water and insisting on playing my shot where it roughly would have been (no, I was not drunk at the time .. just being silly and lived to regret it when I got soaked).


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

StAndrew said:


> I got hit in the knee by a golf ball gone astray. I still can't figure out how it hit me there, but I guess I'm glad it didn't bonk me on the head. It hurt like heck and did a real number on my kneecap. Had a limp for a couple of weeks but luckily no permanent damage.
> 
> I've also gotten quite wet playing golf, but that was my own stupidity for not being able to hit out of the water and insisting on playing my shot where it roughly would have been (no, I was not drunk at the time .. just being silly and lived to regret it when I got soaked).


man does that sound painful. Shins, knees, all that stuff just hurts like crazy for ages when you get it banged. I remember a while ago hitting my shin really hard on a marble edge and I had a really sensitive spot that was about 1 square inch that lasted for about 8 months...


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

I tweaked my back once. I was playing with a club way too long for me and it was a little too heavy. On my back swing it felt like I got a charlie horse right in the middle of my back. It was one of the most painful things that I have ever felt that has happened to my back.

Other then that I usually don't get injuired too bad other then some blisters on my hands.


----------

